# Kumain ako ng Japanese Curry kanina, at naalala kita



## Nate in California

Kumain ako ng Japanese Curry kanina, at naalala kita.

What exactly does this mean? Obviously she's telling me something like she wants to go out and get Japanese curry, but what does it say, exactly? And how do I say "how about Wednesday in tagalog? Thanks!


----------



## lapaz

I ate Japanese Curry earlier and I remembered you.

The Japanese Curry made her remember you, perhaps something in the food or both of you must have eaten together such food that made it memorable to her, such that eating it again may have triggered her memory of you.

"how about Wednesday" - sa Myerkoles kaya?


----------



## Nate in California

Thanks for getting back to me so fast, lapaz! I'm definitely going to have to take a tagalog class if I continue dating this girl.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Japanese curry or whatever dish that contains it, make the speaker wax nostalgic.  So he remembered a past experience that was pleasant and associated it with the dish.


----------



## Nate in California

Cracker Jack, last week I told her about a Japanese curry dish I liked. That's why it reminded her of me.


----------

